# Choctawhatchee river camping ?



## Diamondback (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey guys.this is my first post here but I have been lurking for a while. I like any type fishing fresh or inshore.all these posts about big cats have give me the fever for a good pull. I live in extreme south ga just above Tallahassee. I fish some in the flint river here for flatheads and have fished a lot below the woodruff dam from the bank for cats and carp.problem we have there is its so inconsistant because they manipulate the flow so much it makes the fishing hit or miss and I hate driving that far and have them drop the water a foot when I get there. So I was thinking about riding on over to the chocktawhatchee and was wondering if there are any decent campgrounds to throw up a tent preferably right on the river.i don't mind primitive camping but the wives are happier if they have showers and stuff. I does look like most of the land on the river is wma land so is camping allowed anywhere on the bank? i do have a tracker with a 40 horse and kayaks to get around on the water. Thanks for any help.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

There are plenty of places to camp primitive style along most any boat ramp has a place for that along the river to keep the wives happy may want to rent a hotel I think Ebro has one or maybe Freeport or Defuniak may be worth a look to.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I am not sure of any camps along the river that aren't primitive. Their are a million and five places to primitive camp along the WMA bank of the river. 

Ebro has a hotel but it is sketchy and probably comes with a free meth lab starter kit.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The Apalachicola River is hard to beat


----------



## Diamondback (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info.

Yeah the river is good below the dam at times but I don't like fishing in a crowd.its just hard to find a spot where the whole family can enjoy the trip.wives and grandkids. And not have folks movin in on us.guess I need to invest in a pontoon boat.

I was liking the Choct for the possibility of a alligator gar along with big cats as well.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

There is a few Alligator gar in the river just remember they are protected in Florida


----------



## Diamondback (Jun 9, 2014)

kevin32435 said:


> There is a few Alligator gar in the river just remember they are protected in Florida


Thanks.yes I am aware they are protected as they should be.just one species on my bucket list I guess you could say..


----------

